

DreamObjects, an S3-compatible storage service for $0.04/GB - kudu
http://www.dreamhost.com/cloud/dreamobjects/

======
malandrew
Please don't just copy the S3 api outright. Improve upon the idea and make it
simpler, then add an abstraction layer to support the S3-compatible API.

There's value in improving upon existing things. Stripe is a perfect example
of taking an existing service and expending a lot of energy getting the APIs
and developer experience just right. Prior to Stripe, many devs had
implemented payments in their site/app, but it wasn't until a solution like
stripe that they actually enjoyed doing so.

------
Gnewt
I wonder if this would be a good system for backups of Linux boxes? That's
$.80/mo to store 20GB. Could be really cost effective doing differential
backups.

